# E code for cerebral anoxia



## cld (May 29, 2009)

Patient has DX of Encephalopathy; V Fib; cardiac arrest.  I have the following codes:
427.41- V Fib; 427.5- Cardiac arrest; 348.1- Anoxic brain injury. The brian injury requires an E code- what is the E code? I've looked all over the chapter for it.
Thanks for your help.
cld


----------

